# ntop hangs

## salam

i've emerged ntop and all looked fine but 2 days ago it stopped working(nothing was done in the system, no new configs, emerges...)

i restarted it but now it keeps freezing after a minute. ps -ef shows it running but i'm unable to connect (links http://localhost on the machine doesn't work too)

re-emerging ntop didn't help

what went wrong?

----------

## msalerno

What port are you running ntop on?

What parameters are you passing to it?

----------

## enobis

ntop uses port 3000 by default...

http://localhost:3000/

----------

## Vieri

I have the same problem.

/etc/conf.d/ntop:

NTOP_OPTS="-u ntop -P /var/lib/ntop --http-server 3000 --https-server 3001 --interface br0"

http://localhost:3000 works fine for a "while" then hangs.

The only solution is restarting the ntop service (doing it on a 5 minute cron job but this is an ugly fix).

Will try to launch ntop from command line and check its output.

Has anyone already done this?

ntop 3.2-r1

The ntop man page suggests:

       --disable-schedyield

        ntop  uses  sched_yield()  calls  for  better interactive performance.

        Under some situations, primarily under  RedHat  Linux  8.0,  this  can

        deadlock,  causing  the  ntop  web server to stop responding, although

        ntop appears to still be operational according to the ps command.  Use

        this switch to disable these calls, IF you are seeing deadlocks.

Has anyone on Gentoo tried this?

[EDIT]

I've been using

/etc/conf.d/ntop:

NTOP_OPTS="-u ntop -P /var/lib/ntop --disable-schedyield --http-server 3000 --https-server 3001 --interface br0"

for the past 2 hours without any ntop hangups.

----------

